# Bay snapper



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Took my wife and little girl out yesterday afternoon to try a spot i have out in pensacola bay. No sooner than the anchor was set, we were hooked up into the mangroves. We threw a few back that were barely legal but managed to pick out 9 decent snapper and a whiting. All caught on live shrimp, we left them biting when i ran out of bait.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

For reference the smallest in the middle was right at 12".


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul! What were they biting? I have been catching a few, but not loading up on them yet


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Live shrimp, on a carolina rig. They were being picky, had to use 1oz egg and a long flouro leader.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice! What kinda structure do you find holds mangroves in the bay? I seem to catch red snaps when fishing spots in the bay. Thanks


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Seems like any type of rocks of rubble work best.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

We had some fish that we couldn't turn on light tackle i imagine it was some red snapper breaking us off.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Heck yeah!! Good Job.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well done


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Great eating. You guys did a super job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine haul!!! Awesome leaving em biting!


----------



## PoHoFisherman (Jun 8, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Fishboy56 (Mar 2, 2013)

Excellent looking catch! The bay is getting healthier we need to encourage more control of the shrimpers in our estuaries to help protect this sensitive hatchery and fish stock.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dat's how you do it


----------

